# Looking for friends !!!



## Xcourt560x (Jan 31, 2018)

I?m looking adding friends for the upcoming event. my friend ID is 46948778057. I?ll accept all requests!


----------



## Ashariel (Jan 31, 2018)

I added you my name is Ashariel!!!&#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Xcourt560x (Jan 31, 2018)

Added!


----------



## Kuromi-sama (Jan 31, 2018)

Crud; my friends list is packed up full at the moment, but I try to remove anyone who hasn't been active for 10+ days...I'll post back here again if a spot opens up & I can add you! *~*


----------



## MrsResetti (Feb 1, 2018)

I’m Rachel, added you so we can help each other with the event!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 1, 2018)

I sent you a friend request. My character name is Tyki.


----------



## Phalaenopsis (Feb 1, 2018)

I added you too. I'm Marie.


----------



## arbra (Feb 1, 2018)

I have sent you a friend request

- - - Post Merge - - -

My name is elephant in the game, btw


----------

